# Repainting Stucco



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Just looking for some help on what others use for Patching stucco and what is the easiest process? Just one area where a gutter was hung and was taken down, some of the stucco is chipping away and needs a light patch before painting. Also what paint have others had good success with on Stucco houses?

Thanks,


----------



## Cosworth (Sep 25, 2008)

Miller said:


> Just looking for some help on what others use for Patching stucco and what is the easiest process? Just one area where a gutter was hung and was taken down, some of the stucco is chipping away and needs a light patch before painting. Also what paint have others had good success with on Stucco houses?
> 
> Thanks,


Breathable elastomeric for stucco.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

ready mix stucco is avail. @ home dumpster.

dittos on the acrylastic


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Miller said:


> Just looking for some help on what others use for Patching stucco and what is the easiest process? Just one area where a gutter was hung and was taken down, some of the stucco is chipping away and needs a light patch before painting. Also what paint have others had good success with on Stucco houses?
> 
> Thanks,


 
look at sealoflex, any good LATEX paint


----------



## Cosworth (Sep 25, 2008)

Thorolastic is a excellent product for repainting stucco.

Other excellent stucco coatings are:

Thorogard
Thorocoat

Below are some excellent coatings from Sonneborn:

Thorocoat 200
Silflex
Thorolastic A+
Colorflex
Flexcoat

All are breathable waterprof coatings for stucco, much better than 100% acrylic latex which won't fill cracks like elastomeric coatings.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I did a stucco repair that's what the last painter must have used cause this stuff was like a big latex skin I had to pull off this house, the knobs who did the repair slapped this stuff on about 1/4" thick, well then they didn't caulk the top edges of the panels, it took on rain water and dig this these bone heads did caulk the bottom edge so it held water. where they removed stucco they used Durabond and plaster mixed with the acrylic latex and packed it in the voids.:thumbup: other places they had used straight cement with wire mesh, these repairs weighted about 80 lbs for a 1" thick and from 33" x 24" and bigger, it was something else. Then they didn't even try to match the pattern of the house. so there are panels that are smooth knock down and there's skip trowel, then theres the original from 1924. why people let some knobs work on their homes is beyon me.
I posted pictures 


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## sean26 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Frankawitz:

I just finished repairing a 40'x30' interior stucco ceiling with ornate mouldings and elaborate crown. This ceiling was in similar shape to the stucco job you described above. I'm pretty sure they used playdoh in some areas (seriously: when I chipped out a part of the ceiling, bright blue hunks of unidentifiable 'stuff' fell out behind the surface coat of latex). 

Anyway, I just wanted to comment on your fantastic web site. Your site has been an invaluable resource to me on many occassions - keep up the great work...thanks

Sean


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Miller said:


> Just looking for some help on what others use for Patching stucco and what is the easiest process? Just one area where a gutter was hung and was taken down, some of the stucco is chipping away and needs a light patch before painting. Also what paint have others had good success with on Stucco houses?
> 
> Thanks,



Elastomerics are preferred, however the cost is going to be noticeable.
I use a 100% acrylic paint with a high success rate.
For repairs I use a quick mix stucco patch.
You must prime the new stucco with an appropriate primer otherwise it will be too "hot" (a high PH) and the paint will bubble and peel right off.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Sean, Thanks if you need any help drop me a email I will try to help you if I can. Yeah I have seen people use some strange stuff to do repairs, like one job we had they had used plywood and duct tape then painted it. I have seen bondo and fiber glass used. Some people will find the cheap way to do things. Good luck and Thanks again.
Frank


----------

